# Jack Russell X Bichon Frise - Advice Please!



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi, I'm brand new and I didn't know where to post so apologies if this is the wrong forum. Me and my wife are just about to buy a Jackie Bichon (Jack russell cross Bichon frise) where both the parents are Jackie Bichon also. I was wondering if anyone could just tell me a bit about this breed and what they are like. I know being a crossbreed they can vary but if someone could let me know what they're like, what they're like to train, how much they shed, if at all, and just give me as much an insight as possible. Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## snapper3009 (Jul 30, 2018)

Not very experienced with this cross but have to researched online?


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah, i've looked and done research online, but was hoping to get a more personal insight, maybe people could give me some more realistic and down to earth reviews that just generic details.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a JR now and previously had PRTs for many years.

Jack Russells are very busy, high energy and smart characters. I'm afraid I know little about Bichons.

With such a cross, your pup could take after either Breed.

Which Breed is Mum and what sex is your pup?


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah, I had a jack russell a few years back and he was high energy. We're ok with a bit of energy but going for a breed that can take it easy towards the end of the day xD but our pup is male and both the mum and dad are both jack russell cross bichon. So I imagine it'll be quite a replica of them.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

As both parents are crosses, it is extremely difficult to predict what your pup will inherit.

It really is a case of wait and see.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Just as a point this is quite an unusual cross do make sure that the parents aren't related.

No experience of the cross but Bichons are nice very intelligent dogs if crossed with a Jack Russell I expect you are going to have a very bright intelligent dog.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Flacob said:


> I was wondering if anyone could just tell me a bit about this breed and what they are like. I know being a crossbreed they can vary but if someone could let me know what they're like, what they're like to train, how much they shed, if at all, and just give me as much an insight as possible.


A second generation of such a cross is likely to produce just a 'crossbreed'. Genetics doesn't divide in neat lines. If the dog picks up Jack Russel genetics then depending on the dogs used originally they may have a high prey drive and be a little dog intolerant as adults though most would be highly trainable (if you can work with the independence). If the pup picks up any Bichon genetics, again a breed known for independence, they tend in my experience to be steadier though can be vocal. But as said F2's onwards tend to produce a third breed type altogether that often doesn't resemble either named breed.

They are likely to shed as the hypoallergenic qualities of the Bichon will be well diluted.

J


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Okay, I appreciate your responses. A dog with high intelligence that's easy to train would be brilliant. However, i would like a fair amount of bichon in there. But would I not be right in saying that surely the jack russell qualities would ALSO be diluted slightly too? So the hypoallergenic qualities may remain? I would like a good 50/50 at least, I have nothing against the jack russell as I said, i had one before, but they can be slightly high energy and at times hard work. So some bichon with it's companion qualities and high intelligence, would be more ideal.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

The whole point is you don't know what will come through. It you would like certain qualities, or feel that particular traits would "be ideal" you have more chance with a pure bred dog.

Allegedly Marilyn Monroe once commented to Albert Einstein that they could have amazing babies, with her looks and her brain. He allegedly replied that it could turn out the other way round. You get the picture.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Flacob said:


> Okay, I appreciate your responses. A dog with high intelligence that's easy to train would be brilliant. However, i would like a fair amount of bichon in there. But would I not be right in saying that surely the jack russell qualities would ALSO be diluted slightly too? So the hypoallergenic qualities may remain? I would like a good 50/50 at least, I have nothing against the jack russell as I said, i had one before, but they can be slightly high energy and at times hard work. So some bichon with it's companion qualities and high intelligence, would be more ideal.


There is absolutely no guarantee that you will get what you want, in likelihood not, especially with an F2 cross as all bets are off re: predictability, & there is no such thing as a 'hypoallergenic' dog, as often it's the dander/saliva/etc that causes the allergies.

As far as shedding goes, when it comes to 'non shedding' it generally means rather than vacuuming your time/money will instead be spent on grooming.

If I were you I would find a good bichon breeder as at least you will have the higher predictability of traits that being a purebred will bring.

These are an unknown quantity & I would be concerned about the ethics of people breeding crosses, are they testing the parents for heritable diseases present in bichons, as is recommended in F2 crosses.

The health tests recommended for both breeds can be found here, as you can see they are extensive:

http://www.dogbreedhealth.com/bichon-frise/

http://www.dogbreedhealth.com/jack-russell-terrier/


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Could you not just get a JRT or a Bichon? they are not exactly similar in terms of traits, so I don't get what would be gained from crossing them? in terms of looks, you'd be looking at a generic scruffy crossbreed type that possibly wouldn't be particularly identifiable as either breed.

If you want the more easy going companion type temperament, then a purebred Bichon is a much safer bet. With this cross, you could easily end up with a game, tenacious terrier type with a scruffy coat. Genetics doesn't work in that you'll necessarily get a blend of both parents unfortunately.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes I understand that. Was just sharing with people what would be more ideal. Really do not understand why there are always people that have a problem with crossbreeds, Some crossbreeds are some of the nicest dogs. I am not ready to pull out here, If the dog turns out to be more jack russell, then i will have to deal with it and will love the dog all the same! Was merely sharing my thoughts with people on here, Not looking for advice on what breed I should get, but advice on the breed I am getting! I understand the qualities will be unpredictable, But like @Jamesgoeswalkies did, he offered several possibilities and I will take that.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

I would also argue that the dog will only look scruffy if i choose not to properly have him groomed and cared for, I have seen both parents and they are both well looked after and tidy dogs, I have also seen the dog itself and have no issues with it's appearance. I know it's early days so this may change slightly, but it's still a good way to judge.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Flacob said:


> Yes I understand that. Was just sharing with people what would be more ideal. Really do not understand why there are always people that have a problem with crossbreeds, Some crossbreeds are some of the nicest dogs. I am not ready to pull out here, If the dog turns out to be more jack russell, then i will have to deal with it and will love the dog all the same! Was merely sharing my thoughts with people on here, Not looking for advice on what breed I should get, but advice on the breed I am getting! I understand the qualities will be unpredictable, But like @Jamesgoeswalkies did, he offered several possibilities and I will take that.


No one here has a problem with crossbreeds, loads of people on here have them. What people do have a problem with is breeding 'designer' crossbreeds because they are fashionable. If they were ethically bred, people wouldn't have an issue. But the odds of finding ethically bred litters of purpose bred crossbreeds, where all health tests are done, is extremely low. People who continue to purchase these dogs from breeders are supporting irresponsible breeding practices. And yes before you say it, there are zillion and one crappy purebred breeders too, but the difference is with purebred dogs, you generally CAN find lots of decent breeders if you wait. With the designer crosses, it's rare to impossible in many cases.....


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Flacob said:


> I would also argue that the dog will only look scruffy if i choose not to properly have him groomed and cared for, I have seen both parents and they are both well looked after and tidy dogs, I have also seen the dog itself and have no issues with it's appearance. I know it's early days so this may change slightly, but it's still a good way to judge.


I don't meet scruffy in a derogatory way.......I love scruffy dogs (look at my dog in my picture to the left ). I mean they probably won't be of any identifiable type. A lot of the Poodle/Bichon type crosses with that wool coat, when crossed to another short coated breed, tend to look very similar. Like scruffy crossbreeds, because when you don't breed for any sort of 'type' or uniformity with two breeds that don't compliment each other in any way, that is what you get. One of my colleagues has a lovely Greek street mongrel that is a dead ringer for most of these designer crosses people pay a fortune for.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Nobody has an issue with crossbreeds. All we are saying is that if you are looking for particular characteristics, as you appeared to be, a cross bred dog is less likely than a pure bred to have these.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Flacob said:


> Yes I understand that. Was just sharing with people what would be more ideal. Really do not understand why there are always people that have a problem with crossbreeds, Some crossbreeds are some of the nicest dogs. I am not ready to pull out here, If the dog turns out to be more jack russell, then i will have to deal with it and will love the dog all the same! Was merely sharing my thoughts with people on here, Not looking for advice on what breed I should get, but advice on the breed I am getting! I understand the qualities will be unpredictable, But like @Jamesgoeswalkies did, he offered several possibilities and I will take that.


You won't be getting a breed though, you'll be getting a cross....?
No one is being rude to you or about cross breeds in any way at all. You're being given facts and it's of course entirely up to you to take or leave those facts. No one can make you listen and it's your life, your dog, your choice.

But you asked for a public opinion on this cross and you're getting one.
We have a jack Russell bichon on the books at work so I can offer you my experience of him but it is only of one dog so clearly not exactly a full picture.

He is basically a JR in a fluffy, mostly white body. He is awful with other dogs, highly reactive, nervous, sharp, has had health problem after health problem and his poor owners find him to be a very difficult dog to live with.
He has almost constant skin issues, allergies and anal gland problems and it's not a happy dog.

If I'm honest, it breaks my heart.
He was bred by an unscrupulous individual that wanted to charge a lot of money for a questionable cross so neither parent dog had any health clearances performed.
His temperament is that of a badly bred JR. He's not a "hard" dog... He's painfully nervy. But his genetic wiring tells him to chase small animals, try to bolt down animal burrows, kick off at other dogs despite his fears.
He was sold to a couple who wanted a calm, quiet dog that would be healthy and not hyper.
They got everything they didn't want because crosses are unpredictable.

There's honestly nothing bichon about him except to look at. I've little doubt however than there will be individuals from that litter out there somewhere who are almost all bichon in temperament.
This is what we're trying to get at.
You cannot know what you'll get. If you would prefer a low energy dog, go and find an ethical breeder of a breed known to be low energy.
If you don't really mind and are happy to roll with it, perhaps consider a mystery mutt puppy from a rehoming centre.

Best of luck, I hope you hit that elusive genetic jackpot and wind up with the dog you wanted and that best fits your family.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

But my point is that yes I AM looking for particular characteristics, aren't we all? In the same way that you would look for a low fat yoghurt, but if there is no low fat yoghurt, i'll take full fat, im not judgemental. I was merely pointing out that certain characteristics would be MORE IDEAL, however if they are not the characteristics that I get, I'm okay with the others, I just thought i'd get a few responses of people with this crossbreed sharing what their dog is like and how they find it. I would imagine though that the dog wont be 'scruffy' as you call it, i understand what you meant now however, here is a picture of the dog at his current age......


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Flacob said:


> I AM looking for particular characteristics, aren't we all? In the same way that you would look for a low fat yoghurt, but if there is no low fat yoghurt, i'll take full fat, im not judgemental.


But you could get low fat if you went to another shop. And, you aren't buying something with an unclear label - "might be low fat, might not; take your chances and good luck".


----------



## snapper3009 (Jul 30, 2018)

labradrk said:


> No one here has a problem with crossbreeds, loads of people on here have them. What people do have a problem with is breeding 'designer' crossbreeds because they are fashionable. If they were ethically bred, people wouldn't have an issue. But the odds of finding ethically bred litters of purpose bred crossbreeds, where all health tests are done, is extremely low. People who continue to purchase these dogs from breeders are supporting irresponsible breeding practices. And yes before you say it, there are zillion and one crappy purebred breeders too, but the difference is with purebred dogs, you generally CAN find lots of decent breeders if you wait. With the designer crosses, it's rare to impossible in many cases.....


What's the difference between a designer crossbreed and just a crossbred?


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

snapper3009 said:


> What's the difference between a designer crossbreed and just a crossbred?


Usually the amount of money charged and how much sales patter the breeder/seller is spouting 
Often, cross breeds are puppy farmed too but that's a whole other minefield of its own.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

snapper3009 said:


> What's the difference between a designer crossbreed and just a crossbred?


Designer is like a cavapoo / cockapoo or a jakachon etc - Stupid made up name, usually BYB or puppy farmed with no health tests and people pay a small fortune for a mongrel

I have a scruffy crossbreed mongrel, who comes from a rescue - he apparently 1/2 whippet and 1/2 poodle - Very much a crossbreed and looks like a strange hairy small whippet

if i paid £500 for him from a 'breeder' advertised him something like a whipapoo  I would say then hes a silly designer crossbreed - breeders out to make a quick buck and poor bitch is left to produce pups upon pups


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Incidentally, the bichon/JR we see at work was sold as a hypo allergenic Jackachon. The epitome of "designer" I guess!


----------



## snapper3009 (Jul 30, 2018)

Laney_Lemons said:


> Designer is like a cavapoo / cockapoo or a jakachon etc - Stupid made up name, usually BYB or puppy farmed with no health tests and people pay a small fortune for a mongrel
> 
> I have a scruffy crossbreed mongrel, who comes from a rescue - he apparently 1/2 whippet and 1/2 poodle - Very much a crossbreed and looks like a strange hairy small whippet
> 
> if i paid £500 for him from a 'breeder' advertised him something like a whipapoo  I would say then hes a silly designer crossbreed - breeders out to make a quick buck and poor bitch is left to produce pups upon pups


There are crosses that are actually registered in some parts of the world.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Well my dog will be well looked after and I understand that breeding for people just to make money off of 2 breeds just thrown together is wrong. That said, my soon to be pup, was actually advertised as a Jackie Bichon, so it wasn't a part of that Whipapoo, Jackachon, malarky that you speak of!
But I really am excited just to get a hold of him, Look at that face! 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

snapper3009 said:


> There are crosses that are actually registered in some parts of the world.


Such as?


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

snapper3009 said:


> There are crosses that are actually registered in some parts of the world.


?

Do you mean like scruffs?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Flacob said:


> But my point is that yes I AM looking for particular characteristics, aren't we all? In the same way that you would look for a low fat yoghurt, but if there is no low fat yoghurt, i'll take full fat, im not judgemental. I was merely pointing out that certain characteristics would be MORE IDEAL, however if they are not the characteristics that I get, I'm okay with the others, I just thought i'd get a few responses of people with this crossbreed sharing what their dog is like and how they find it. I would imagine though that the dog wont be 'scruffy' as you call it, i understand what you meant now however, here is a picture of the dog at his current age......
> 
> View attachment 364539
> View attachment 364540


What his coat looks like now will often not be what he has as an adult dog. Puppy coats are shed and the adult coat grows in looking completely different. It's been quite a lot of fun seeing photos from forum members with mixed breed dogs of what they were like as puppies and then as an adult dog, some are so different you wonder if it's not the same dog at all.
This is why no one is able to tell you what your puppy will look like or what his temperament will be, it's the luck of the draw. Genetics don't blend, they dictate. All the puppies in the litter will be unique individuals having picked up different genetic information from parents, grandparents and so on. 
Someone could say that their same kind of cross is this that and the other, but it will have no relevance to how your puppy will be.

If you want a particular type of dog then you need to look at a purebred dog, if you're not so bothered then look at mongrels and crossbreeds, but don't expect a crossbred dog to have the character traits of one with the look of the other, it doesn't work like that.

Nobody is having a downer on mongrels or crossbreeds only on how they are badly bred and quite frankly, exploited in order to fulfil as a fashion accessory, people thinking they are having something rare or under the impression because there is a 'hypoallagenic' dog in the mix that they won't cause an allergic reaction in their owners.


----------



## snapper3009 (Jul 30, 2018)

labradrk said:


> Such as?


Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Labrador is a recognised breed in Australia know as a Cavador



Laney_Lemons said:


> ?
> 
> Do you mean like scruffs?


No...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

No one here dislikes crossbreeds, many of us have at least one, I myself have 3.

You can't really compare buying a yoghurt with bringing a living thing into your life.

You say repeatedly that you want predictability, but are categorically not going to get that with a cross.

Have you enquired what health tests (not just checks but _tests, _as listed in the links I shared) this breeder has done on their puppies?

Have you see the paperwork?

Are these 2 unrelated dogs or an accidental brother/sister mating?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

snapper3009 said:


> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Labrador is a recognised breed in Australia know as a Cavador.


Really?

I couldn't find them on the ANKC, would they be listed under the Toy or Gundog group?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

snapper3009 said:


> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Labrador is a recognised breed in Australia know as a Cavador
> 
> No...


This is the UK and it's very unlikely that the KC will accept crossbreeds without years or breeding a particular cross until it becomes fixed in type.
The Silken Windhound is hoping to become accepted with the KC and has been 'in production' since the 1980's.

So what is the the registry you know about?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

snapper3009 said:


> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Labrador is a recognised breed in Australia know as a Cavador
> 
> No...


Absolute nonsense.


----------



## snapper3009 (Jul 30, 2018)

Siskin said:


> This is the UK and it's very unlikely that the KC will accept crossbreeds without years or breeding a particular cross until it becomes fixed in type.
> The Silken Windhound is hoping to become accepted with the KC and has been 'in production' since the 1980's.
> 
> So what is the the registry you know about?


I don't need the KC to accept the crossbreed, it's not popular in the uk but in Australia there has been years of breeding them to better suit family's. ACA breeders kennel.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Flacob said:


> Well my dog will be well looked after and I understand that breeding for people just to make money off of 2 breeds just thrown together is wrong. That said, my soon to be pup, was actually advertised as a Jackie Bichon, so it wasn't a part of that Whipapoo, Jackachon, malarky that you speak of!
> But I really am excited just to get a hold of him, Look at that face!
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


We don't doubt your pup will be well looked after - and yes hes very cute..all puppies are

my problem lies when people throw together either dogs of the same breed or different breeds and let their dog have puppies to essentially make money and claim it was 'accidental' or just want my girl to have one litter before being spayed  .. no health tests, no real point in these crosses or breeding more pedigrees when the rescues are overrun and with unwanted dogs and puppies.

There is so much being advertised about BYB and puppy farmers and the public are outraged when this comes to light yet people are still going ahead and purchasing these pups because they are convenient.

I wish you the best with your pup, i only wish people would wake up and stop giving out money to unethical breeding


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

snapper3009 said:


> I don't need the KC to accept the crossbreed, it's not popular in the uk but in Australia there has been years of breeding them to better suit family's. ACA breeders kennel.


I dont understand your argument?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

snapper3009 said:


> I don't need the KC to accept the crossbreed, it's not popular in the uk but in Australia there has been years of breeding them to better suit family's. ACA breeders kennel.


I've no idea what point you are trying to make.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't believe health checks have been done, but I have read up on the types of health risks involved with this breed. And although I understand crossbreeds have more health problems, ALL breeds have health problems, including pure breeds I mean. I just don't understand why people can't read every post I write properly. I know your jackie bichon wont be the same as my jackie bichon. Im sick of every post telling me 'there's no consistency' and 'you cant predict what type of dog you'll get. Maybe I came to the wrong place, genuinely just thought I would get people sharing pictures of their jackie bichons, tell me about there temperament or there appearance, grooming tips, etc. I know it might not be relevant to me because my dog could be completely different, But if i'm told 100 useful things, i might find 30-40 things useful or maybe even 10. Who cares, I just wanted some insight, I wasn't asking for a portrait and a full personality report of my future dog, Just some stories, some grooming tips, things your dog MIGHT do, that mine MIGHT do, I never asked for opinions, just insight.

and @Siskin talking to me about coat length etc, if people actually read everything im saying.....



Flacob said:


> I have also seen the dog itself and have no issues with it's appearance. I know it's early days so this may change slightly, but it's still a good way to judge.





simplysardonic said:


> You say repeatedly that you want predictability


I never claimed that I knew EXACTLY how the dog will turn out and I certainly never at any point said that I wanted predictability, You may have interpreted it that way, but never said that. I just wanted ideas, tips, advice, stories.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

snapper3009 said:


> I don't need the KC to accept the crossbreed, it's not popular in the uk but in Australia there has been years of breeding them to better suit family's. ACA breeders kennel.


That cross is not a registered breed of dog in Australia. It's a crossbreed. Stop making things up, it just looks silly.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Flacob said:


> I don't believe health checks have been done, but I have read up on the types of health risks involved with this breed. And although I understand crossbreeds have more health problems, ALL breeds have health problems, including pure breeds I mean. I just don't understand why people can't read every post I write properly. I know your jackie bichon wont be the same as my jackie bichon. Im sick of every post telling me 'there's no consistency' and 'you cant predict what type of dog you'll get. Maybe I came to the wrong place, genuinely just thought I would get people sharing pictures of their jackie bichons, tell me about there temperament or there appearance, grooming tips, etc. I know it might not be relevant to me because my dog could be completely different, But if i'm told 100 useful things, i might find 30-40 things useful or maybe even 10. Who cares, I just wanted some insight, I wasn't asking for a portrait and a full personality report of my future dog, Just some stories, some grooming tips, things your dog MIGHT do, that mine MIGHT do, I never asked for opinions, just insight.
> 
> and @Siskin talking to me about coat length etc, if people actually read everything im saying.....
> 
> I never claimed that I knew EXACTLY how the dog will turn out and I certainly never at any point said that I wanted predictability, You may have interpreted it that way, but never said that. I just wanted ideas, tips, advice, stories.


No one on here has a Jack Russell crossed with a Bichon which is why we can't help in that respect. They aren't 'Jackie Bichons' and I have never heard them referred to as such. It sounds more like you are referring to a person called 'Jackie' rather than a dog.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It's an unusual cross so I don't suppose there are that many about to share advice etc with you @Flacob. By the way I didn't mention coat length


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes the issue is not with crossbreeds, it's with the ethics surrounding their breeding. I can guarantee the parents have not been health tested...so basically Joe Bloggs has just stuck his two pet dogs together with no extra costs or time wasted for himself etc, and then reaps in the profit by declaring the pups as 'rare' or a 'great new breed' etc etc.
Yeah, those are the kinds of things we have an issue with. And all the while people like yourself continue to buy puppies in this fashion and fuel the 'business'.
Although maybe with the new breeding regulations being discussed further down the forum, it will hopefully make a difference to these kind of breeders.

As already pointed out the only way you can get some degree of uniformity is by buying a purebred puppy of either breed from a reputable and knowledgeable breeder. It's hard to say either way which parent breed your pup will inherit more from.

As you say you're not expecting predictability the advice in what to expect would be the same for any puppy owner. The puppy will be what you make it.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Siskin said:


> What his coat looks like now will often not be what he has as an adult dog. Puppy coats are shed and the adult coat grows in looking completely different


You absolutely did mention about his coat. I never claimed his coat would stay the same, I did mention that it being early days, I'm aware it will change.



Siskin said:


> It's an unusual cross so I don't suppose there are that many about to share advice etc with you @Flacob. By the way I didn't mention coat length


Also, @labradrk and @Siskin as you can see, i'm a new member, and this is my first thread, so you'll have to forgive me if I don't know the types of breeds people on here have and how many people might have what I refer to as a Jackie Bichon. I merely based this information off the fact that when i typed 'Jackie Bichon' into google, there was plenty of relevant information and useful details that was indeed aimed at the cross breed of a Jack Russell and Bichon Frise. So although YOU personally may never have heard of it, It is a term that is recognised and therefore, i assumed in a dog/puppy forum, it too would be accepted here. I never realised I was going to be dealing with a rather annoying, picky and pedantic a*****e such as yourself.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

You asked for advice and people gave it. I'm sorry you don't like it. But when you say



Flacob said:


> would like a good 50/50 at least, I have nothing against the jack russell as I said, i had one before, but they can be slightly high energy and at times hard work. So some bichon with it's companion qualities and high intelligence, would be


then



Flacob said:


> I certainly never at any point said that I wanted predictability


surely you can see why we are advising you that you may not get the traits you want. And that's all - nobody is criticising cross breeds, just advising that if there are characteristics you want (per my first quote) you are less likely to get them in a crossbreed than a pure bred dog.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Flacob said:


> I don't believe health checks have been done, but I have read up on the types of health risks involved with this breed. And although I understand crossbreeds have more health problems, ALL breeds have health problems, including pure breeds I mean. I just don't understand why people can't read every post I write properly. I know your jackie bichon wont be the same as my jackie bichon. Im sick of every post telling me 'there's no consistency' and 'you cant predict what type of dog you'll get. Maybe I came to the wrong place, genuinely just thought I would get people sharing pictures of their jackie bichons, tell me about there temperament or there appearance, grooming tips, etc. I know it might not be relevant to me because my dog could be completely different, But if i'm told 100 useful things, i might find 30-40 things useful or maybe even 10. Who cares, I just wanted some insight, I wasn't asking for a portrait and a full personality report of my future dog, Just some stories, some grooming tips, things your dog MIGHT do, that mine MIGHT do, I never asked for opinions, just insight.
> 
> and @Siskin talking to me about coat length etc, if people actually read everything im saying.....
> 
> I never claimed that I knew EXACTLY how the dog will turn out and I certainly never at any point said that I wanted predictability, You may have interpreted it that way, but never said that. I just wanted ideas, tips, advice, stories.


Problem is this is not a usual cross so not many people will have any experience of them... Maybe a FB group.......?

Also, I'm sorry but health tests should be done by any ethical breeder. Yes you may be aware of the health risks of the breeds you've mentioned but, is it right to bring pups into the world who may have debilitating health issues and be in pain all their lives or suffer? I know you haven't bred these pups but breeders should be health testing to make sure they are bringing pups into the world who can have the best life possible.

Anyway, that's not want you want to hear but I just had to say something. It's not always about the people who own the dogs understanding the potential health risks (oh my lab may get hip dysplasia but it doesn't matter because I know it might happen....) it's about putting the welfare of the pups first (oh I better not breed this bitch because she has bad hip scores and it might mean the pups end up with a painful condition when they mature).

I would advise you to go and find a pup that has come from health tested parents (no matter the breed/crossbreed), as I would advise everyone who was looking to get a pup.

Good luck with your dog, I'm sure you'll care for it greatly, on this forum we just have the dogs best interests at heart.


----------



## snapper3009 (Jul 30, 2018)

labradrk said:


> That cross is not a registered breed of dog in Australia. It's a crossbreed. Stop making things up, it just looks silly.


Not making things up... it's a recognised breed in Australia and in the US there is a program on breeding them for service dogs- they are like mini labs to suit people in small apartment.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Flacob said:


> You absolutely did mention about his coat. I never claimed his coat would stay the same, I did mention that it being early days, I'm aware it will change.
> 
> Also, @labradrk and @Siskin as you can see, i'm a new member, and this is my first thread, so you'll have to forgive me if I don't know the types of breeds people on here have and how many people might have what I refer to as a Jackie Bichon. I merely based this information off the fact that when i typed 'Jackie Bichon' into google, there was plenty of relevant information and useful details that was indeed aimed at the cross breed of a Jack Russell and Bichon Frise. So although YOU personally may never have heard of it, It is a term that is recognised and therefore, i assumed in a dog/puppy forum, it too would be accepted here. I never realised I was going to be dealing with a rather annoying, picky and pedantic a*****e such as yourself.


Please do not insult people it is very rude and unnecessary. When posting on a public forum you cannot dictate what answers you will receive after all we do live in a land of free speech (at the moment).

Trying not to be pedantic, I was just pointing out in the nicest way possible that a puppies coat will not always be the same once as an adult just in case you were not fully aware


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes, but if you want to analyse in great detail what I am saying then understand that i said i 'would like a good 50/50 at least.' Im not outright demanding it. like i have said probably a thousand times now, I was just sharing my thoughts, However, i would expect someone to read through the previous posts and tell me something different. It's really not much use to me being told 100 times 'all crossbreeds are different' or 'there's really no predictability'.

What i was trying to achieve is possibly reading about someone else who's dog has a trait, that mine too may have, only one trait, not all of them, just one. That could be of some help.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

My dog has a trait that he sheds very little - some hair but not a lot. He is a crossbreed so yours might too. Or he might not. With cross breeds it's a lucky bag - you just don't know.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Please do not insult people it is very rude and unnecessary. When posting on a public forum you cannot dictate what answers you will receive after all we do live in a land of free speech (at the moment).
> 
> Trying not to be pedantic, I was just pointing out in the nicest way possible that a puppies coat will not always be the same once as an adult just in case you were not fully aware


So you did talk about the coat? Coz not 5 minutes ago you denied this fact.



Siskin said:


> By the way I didn't mention coat length


I am being rude because i find your changing of details and facts and your approach to my thread RUDE.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Flacob said:


> So you did talk about the coat? Coz not 5 minutes ago you denied this fact.
> 
> I am being rude because i find your changing of details and facts and your approach to my thread RUDE.


I did not talk about coat length which is what you claimed (who's being pedantic now). I did not try and alter or change any fact

As to being rude, well I'm not the one using bad language.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> My dog has a trait that he sheds very little - some hair but not a lot. He is a crossbreed so yours might too. Or he might not. With cross breeds it's a lucky bag - you just don't know.


So lucky, mine have Bichon in them and they moult worse than the cats, it just constant shedding all the time


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> My dog has a trait that he sheds very little - some hair but not a lot. He is a crossbreed so yours might too. Or he might not. With cross breeds it's a lucky bag - you just don't know.


Is your dog a Jack Russell cross Bichon Frise, or are you just genuinely trying to be sarcastic by obviously throwing in some useless information about a totally different cross breed that could possibly be in no way similar to my cross breed?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Flacob said:


> Is your dog a Jack Russell cross Bichon Frise, or are you just genuinely trying to be sarcastic by obviously throwing in some useless information about a totally different cross breed that could possibly be in no way similar to my cross breed?


Oh for heavens sake, grow up


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well...my dog is a JRT x so shares that with your puppy. She was dog aggressive, noisy, and challenging in her younger days. A real eye opener of a first time puppy for us! But she has since mellowed in a wonderful old girl and has been a delight in terms of her affectionate nature with people, her trainability, her intelligence etc.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Are the parent dogs of these pups related?


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well...my dog is a JRT x so shares that with your puppy. She was dog aggressive, noisy, and challenging in her younger days. A real eye opener of a first time puppy for us! But she has since mellowed in a wonderful old girl and has been a delight in terms of her affectionate nature with people, her trainability, her intelligence etc.


Brilliant, Thank you for being a genuinely useful poster. I love jack russell's, although they can be high energy. My jack russell was very high energy xD but he was an intelligent young boy. And he did like a bit of a cuddle aswell. Love him to bits!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Flacob said:


> Is your dog a Jack Russell cross Bichon Frise, or are you just genuinely trying to be sarcastic by obviously throwing in some useless information about a totally different cross breed that could possibly be in no way similar to my cross breed?


I'm not being sarcastic, I am just making the point that with a shedding plus non shedding dog, you just don't know. Or with any other characteristics apart from shedding.

Look, several people have repeated the same advice - I am sorry you don't like it. All we are trying to say is that nobody can know what the dog will be like (in terms of traits and long term health). If you are happy with that, great. But if you do want qualities from the Bichon side as you said yourself, buy a Bichon.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Oh for heavens sake, grow up


I would like to ask you to do the same, as you are a frequent poster on a forum website being absolutely no use to someone who is just looking for some genuine help.

If you know nothing about tortoises, would you post in a tortoise thread letting the original poster know that you 'Cant help them'. No, you would just move on to another thread, So why do you remain knowing your not offering me what it is i'm looking for.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Flacob said:


> your not offering me what it is i'm looking for.


Sigh. That's because nobody is saying what you want to hear.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> I'm not being sarcastic, I am just making the point that with a shedding plus non shedding dog, you just don't know. Or with any other characteristics apart from shedding.
> 
> Look, several people have repeated the same advice - I am sorry you don't like it. All we are trying to say is that nobody can know what the dog will be like (in terms of traits and long term health). If you are happy with that, great. But if you do want qualities from the Bichon side as you said yourself, buy a Bichon.


OMG! I am so sick of repeating myself, I have merely mentioned what I would PREFER, what I'd like, in the same way a woman might say 'i'd prefer a tall man' but she's not going to go and divorce her average height husband. If your dog sheds great, but some information on grooming for a similar dog that may be a bichon frise or Jackie Bichon would be useful to me, because although my dog could end up NOT shedding, I could equally, as you all have said over and over, end up with a dog that sheds, and such tips would be useful!


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> Sigh. That's because nobody is saying what you want to hear.


No, that's because everyone that has posted so far, besides a chosen few, have all said the same thing, which is virtually 'We dont know about your dog, all dogs are different'


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Flacob said:


> We dont know about your dog, all dogs are different'


Which is an honest, sensible thing to say - sorry if you don't like it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Flacob said:


> I would like to ask you to do the same, as you are a frequent poster on a forum website being absolutely no use to someone who is just looking for some genuine help.
> 
> If you know nothing about tortoises, would you post in a tortoise thread letting the original poster know that you 'Cant help them'. No, you would just move on to another thread, So why do you remain knowing your not offering me what it is i'm looking for.


Perhaps you needed to have said in your opening post that you wanted only people with the crossbreed you are getting to reply and that nobody else should say anything else whatsoever.

Many different people come to this forum to ask for help with all sorts of questions. More often or not the first post does not give the full information, I understand that and why that happens. I don't know you, I've no idea if you have ever had a dog before, are experienced in dogs and puppies, know what you are doing, understand about the genetic problems of crossbred dogs, understand about health testing and the problems you may or may not be buying into, all I and anybody can do is offer advice on a whole range of things some of which you will already know some you may not have though of and will learn from.

I will say again, you cannot dictate the replies you receive on a public forum. What I can say is that many of us have vast experience on a huge range of subjects and want to help others if possible. One of the biggest bugbears is the random mating of untested dogs in order to sell those puppies to make money without a care as to what is being produced.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

But it's not relevant considering people know what i asked for. If anyone here had a bichon frise or JRT then any information on them breeds would be relevant. I already acknowledged that I know cross breeds can come out unpredictable but i'm looking for stories and people sharing there similar breeds or cross breeds that could possibly be useful.


----------



## Flacob (Aug 14, 2018)

I understand people offering me that knowledge that crossbreeds are different, but after i acknowledge that fact, surely all people should be offering is other information or stories. If someone tells you one thing, it's no use for that one thing to be repeatedly told to me, I'm not dictating what people say, I'm just pointing out that the same responses over and over are really no use. I just want advice and stories on similar or the same breeds.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Jackie Bichon sounds like a sassy middle aged chat show host


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Rafa said:


> Are the parent dogs of these pups related?


Fair question since it is such a random cross.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't have a Bichon or cross bichon, but I have a breed that is often described as hypoallergenic and non shedding, so this might interest you?

My dogs hair gets everywhere, every meal, every cup of coffee, on every surface, in little dust bunny collections floating across the floor, regularly on my eyeball. The undercoat is so fine and wispy that it drifts about and gets caught on everything. If they brush up against something no hair will come off, like say with a Jack Russell or Lab.

They need brushed every other day, slicker brush for outer coat, and fine toothed comb to comb through hair done to the skin to make sure they don't Matt. My house is full of dust and leaves and whatever crap gets caught up on the coat and they bring inside. The favourite places they lie in the house have what looks like a shadow on the floor, fine undercoat that my bloody expensive Dyson big ball kinetic animal can't lift as it's trapped in the carpet fibre. 

I would really very seriously question any breeder/seller that is not making this really clear to you. From a health perspective they should be telling you how important it is to groom regularly, how to look after the coat, checking and plucking hairy ears, trimming checking hair feet and between the toes, regularly checking and trimming the butt so hair doesn't matt up and cause a block. Checking feet, ears, butt and grooming should be done 2 or 3 times a week, so you need to do this yourself. A dog with a bit of Jack Russell spirit in their chasing about in the bushes will probably need doing every day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

Im sorry but find it entertaining when somebody asks for advice on a public forum and get into a complete tantrum when he gets it.
Maybe next time ask for something like "support whatever I say , no criticism or I'll throw my toys out of the pram".


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Jackie Bichon sounds like a sassy middle aged chat show host


Sort of like a Hyacinth Bouquet type character I'm picturing Jackie Bichon as....


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I can reveal that Jackie Bichon is a Fortune Teller who operates from a seedy shop on Blackpool Promenade.

"Come inside and Jackie Bichon will predict your future" ……….


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Its super simple:

If you buy this puppy, you are supporting unethical breeding practices.
You will be part of the problem.
You are perpetuating an unethical trade and handing over money to someone that clearly doesn't give a poo about proper breeding practices.
If you want to buy the puppy, buy the bloody puppy. You've clearly made up your mind.

Just go into this with your eyes wide open and be very aware that you are KNOWINGLY handing over money to someone who is churning out badly bred dogs.

I genuinely hope for your sake (and the dogs) that you win the genetic jack pot, that the parents are not litter mates or closely related (unlikely given how unusual this cross is) and that you dodge all the potential bullets and everything works out well.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

The op was asked multiple times about inbreeding and choose to ignore so either the parents are related or she doesn't know if they are.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> Fair question since it is such a random cross.


It's been asked several times & AFAIK has been ignored.



Katalyst said:


> Its super simple:
> 
> If you buy this puppy, you are supporting unethical breeding practices.
> You will be part of the problem.
> ...


100% what's written above.


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello. 

I have a bichon currently, and know a Bichon cross Jack Russel. Here is the information I have..

My Bichon is friendly, lazy, playful, stubborn, territorial, non shed, little food drive, low enough energy, good with other dogs, good with most strangers, smart. (Just what comes to mind as of right now^)

Bichons make wonderful companions, are great at tricks once you get over the stubbornness and usually laziness and can make great agility dogs! They do a bichon blitz twice daily (in my experience), which is a crazy mode they go into and they race around doing laps of the house/garden etc. while playing with you, another dog and/or toys. They can be quite playful. Mylo doesn't have much of a food drive and will only work for some foods, usually losing interest quickly. He is semi difficult to train, still haven't got recall five years later, and many other things he's still learning, but for the most part they're fine with the basics. Once he can be bothered to learn a trick, he's quick at mastering it...most of the time. He's affectionate, not really the licking type, but he shows his love. He has separation anxiety and doesn't like being alone. 
When on walks He loves it, he's ok with exercise up to 4 or 5 hours every once in a while, but he prefers about an hour every day. He has skin issues and ear problems, he's a picky eater, gets travel sick easily (not sure if that's got anything to do with his breed though lol), he also has a suspected kidney problem now as he pees almost non stop and has never quite got the hand of toilet training, he also drinks a ton. He has this thing where he shakes violently in many different situations such as in the car, when he wants something, when he wants to come inside, when he's scared, when he needs to pee/poo, when he's hungry..I'm not quite sure why. 

They're just a few things off the top of my head. 

The Jackachon that I know is dog agressive, she's great with people, adorable beyond belief..I mean she's 6 and looks like she's 4 months old, she's obedient and has a medium energy. That's about all I know. 

I do want to point out that the others where just trying to help, they don't have jackachons as they have told you, but where trying to give you advice and help you make the right decision for your new furry friend. I don't think they meant to offend you. They were just stating that a lot of crosses turn out unique and can't really be predicted and might not turn out like their parents. And since these dogs are relatively new, there's not much info on them yet, so people don't know what they're like they same way they do for pure breeds or mixes that are common and around longer such as cockapoos, sprollies, labradoodles etc. They also said that a lot of breeders don't breed for health, temperament or anything like that, and also don't health test and check either, which is true in a lot of cases unfortunately. Nobody wanted to attck or insult you, we all love dogs and just want to help. 

-WWR x


----------



## cailindeas (Oct 17, 2019)

Flacob said:


> Well my dog will be well looked after and I understand that breeding for people just to make money off of 2 breeds just thrown together is wrong. That said, my soon to be pup, was actually advertised as a Jackie Bichon, so it wasn't a part of that Whipapoo, Jackachon, malarky that you speak of!
> But I really am excited just to get a hold of him, Look at that face!
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


Hi Flacob I'd love to hear how you are getting on with your dog?


----------

